# Employment Opportunities



## daftandbarmy (27 Nov 2015)

I come across various job opportunities from time to time and will post them under this thread title. Feel free to do the same!


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Nov 2015)

​The B.C. Legislative Internship Program is now accepting applications. See How to Apply​ for more information.

​Background

The British Columbia Legislative Internship Program was established in January 1976, patterned after the Parliamentary Internship Program introduced in the Canadian House of Commons in 1969. Faculty members of the then three major universities in British Columbia initiated the program. The program continues to be advised by the University of British Columbia, Simon Fraser University, the University of Victoria and the University of Northern British Columbia. 

The program is open to B.C. residents who have a recent Bachelor's Degree from a Canadian University.


https://www.leg.bc.ca/content-peo/Pages/Legislative-Internship-Program.aspx


----------



## mariomike (27 Nov 2015)

City of Toronto uses an on-going application process for Operations Firefighter, Calltaker/Dispatcher and Fire Prevention Inspector / Public Educator.
http://www1.toronto.ca/wps/portal/contentonly?vgnextoid=39103840456e1410VgnVCM10000071d60f89RCRD

First Class salaries for Operations Firefighter, Calltaker/Dispatcher and Fire Prevention Inspector is $90,623 (January 1, 2014). That is Base Pay only.

See also,

FIREFIGHTER MECHANICAL
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&page=search&jobId=2181185
Posting Date 13-Nov-2015 
Closing Date 27-Nov-2015 

Must possess current Certificate of Qualification (Ontario) Truck and Coach Technician (310-T).


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Nov 2015)

Keep an eye on the Ronin Rescue site. They offer free training for veterans:

In November 2015, we will be providing the opportunity for Military Veterans and Reservists to partake in the Construction Safety Officer, two week, full time training program. This will be followed by a one week Occupational First Aid Level 2 course. This is a joint venture between ER Plus Risk Management Group Inc. and Ronin Safety and Rescue Inc. The programs will be conducted in Richmond, British Columbia with a maximum of 15 students. Our goal is to offer this course at no cost to the veterans and reservists.
Canadian armed forces

http://www.roninrescue.com/safety-training/cso-ofa-2-program-free-to-veterans-and-reservists/


----------



## mariomike (7 Dec 2015)

Toronto Primary Care Paramedic ( PCP ) Level 1 Part-Time
http://torontoparamedicservices.ca/paramedic-opportunities/

Posting Date 04-Dec-2015 
Closing Date 05-Jan-2016 
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2188941&page=search&external

I am amazed the Department is now hiring part-timers. They never had them when I worked there.


----------



## RocketRichard (7 Dec 2015)

Calgary Catholic School District is hiring qualified teachers and support staff.

http://www.cssd.ab.ca/careers/


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Dec 2015)

BC Forest Safety Council seeks new CEO

November 2, 2015


The Board of the British Columbia Forest Safety Council is undertaking a search for the next CEO. The Council supports the timber harvesting, silviculture, sawmilling and pellet manufacturing portions of the forest industry to eliminate fatalities and injuries. The CEO supports and influences the industry via leadership that shifts thinking while supporting industry efforts through the Council staff. The industry is comprised of over 5,000 large and small companies employing more than 25,000 people throughout the province. With this wide diversity and the ongoing interface with government, unions, industry associations and WorkSafeBC, the CEO requires exceptional communication and relationship skills to support the industry to achieve World Class safety results.

For more information go to BC Forest Safety Council.
http://www.bcforestsafe.org/careers.html


----------



## mariomike (20 Dec 2015)

Something ( current/former/PRes/Regular ) Supply Techs may find of interest,

City of Toronto

Posting Date 18-Dec-2015 
Expiry Date 06-Jan-2016 

Quartermaster 
Job Type Permanent, Full-Time  
Salary/Rate $60,717.00 - $90,623.00 / Year 

Reporting to the Captain - Quartermaster, the firefighter will be responsible to:
•Administer and issue the supplies, equipment and stock requirements of Toronto Fire Services Division including station supplies, uniforms, station wear clothing, firefighting personal protective equipment, medical supplies and other items as required.
•Ensure supplies are ordered and distributed to appropriate locations.
•Maintain and monitor a computerized inventory database of all stock, supplies, uniforms, and personal protective clothing and department equipment as required.
•Enter on-line requests for stock, supplies, uniforms and station wear clothing as required.
•Ensures the quality and quantity of inventory; completes non-conformance documentation for unacceptable materials.
•Completes orders, verifies filled orders for accuracy prior to issuance.
•Maintain adequate stock and supplies to meet projected requirements.
•Receive goods from outside sources and verify same for quality and quantity in accordance with Purchase Order.
•Responsible for regular cycle counting of stores inventories; investigates and reconciles discrepancies.
•Verify all receiving reports, packing slips, invoices, etc. are verified as correct and indicate the correct purchase order number prior to forwarding them for payment processing.
•Extracts, reviews and analyzes inventory data on an on-going basis to establish and maintain adequate inventory levels in an emergency services environment.
•Assist the Captain and/or Manager in the preparation, monitoring and presentation of budget requirements relating to responsibilities of the section.
•Monitors and takes action to enquiries directed to the general Quartermaster email account.
•Maintain the stock, inventory areas, building, vehicles are kept in a neat and orderly fashion and ensure that all areas are secure to minimize risk and cost to the City.
•Other duties as assigned.

Your application must describe your qualifications as they relate to:
1.Education and/or experience in one of the following: materials management, asset management, warehouse operations, Fire Service supply & equipment / Quartermaster operations, inventory control practices and procedures, or other related operations. Knowledge of material requisitions, packing slips and goods receipts are assets.
2.Experience working with Microsoft Office (Word, Excel, Access, etc). Experience in the use of an automated inventory system such as SAP is an asset.
3.Must possess a valid Ontario Driver's License Class "G" and meet the requirements necessary to receive a City Equipment Operator's License as required.
4.Must be familiar with the Occupational Health and Safety Act and the regulations that apply to this work.
5.Must possess the ability to meet the physical demands of the position, which includes considerable lifting, standing, climbing and walking.

You must also have:
•Ability to assist the Captain / Manager in the creation of material specifications and detailed material descriptions.
•Ability to work effectively under stressful conditions.
•Oral and written communication skills.
•Ability to follow through on oral and written instructions/directions.
•Problem solving/analytical skills.
•Interpersonal/interaction skills when dealing with the public, Fire Services staff and all levels of City personnel.
•Ability to work within a team environment as well as independently with minimum supervision.
•Initiative.
•Ability to work in a diverse work environment.
•Ability to effectively prioritize tasks/demands.
•Customer service skills.
•Minimum of level C CPR Certificate issued no more than 3 years prior to the date of application.
•Minimum Standard First Aid Certificate issued by a WSIB approved First Aid Trainer and no more than 1 year prior to the date of application submission
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2187658&page=search&external=

( Once you are in the union, you can apply for transfer to Operations. )

See also,

City of Toronto
Dispatch Opportunities
http://torontoparamedicservices.ca/dispatch-opportunities/

( Clean, inside work with no heavy lifting.   )


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Dec 2015)

The BC Public Service is posting 10 pages of jobs here: https://search.employment.gov.bc.ca/cgi-bin/a/searchjobs_quick.cgi


----------



## mariomike (21 Dec 2015)

City of Toronto
Coordinator, Office of Emergency Management

Posting Date 17-Dec-2015 
Expiry Date 08-Jan-2016 

$90,981.80 - $106,888.60 / Year
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2193810&page=search&external=

Also,

City of Toronto
ELECTRICIAN
Posting Date 22-Dec-2015 
Closing Date 11-Jan-2016 
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2193935&page=search&external=


----------



## mariomike (4 Jan 2016)

Readers with experience in vehicle fleet management may find this of interest,

City of Toronto
Posting Date 17-Dec-2015 
Closing Date 14-Jan-2016 

Salary $142,087.40 - $166,948.60 / Year
Monday to Friday, 35 Hours per Week
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2189853&page=search&external=


----------



## mariomike (5 Jan 2016)

Today is the Closing Date for Primary Care Paramedic ( PCP ) hiring by the City of Toronto. For future applicants, I will post the information here before they take it down at the end of today,

Major Responsibilities:
•Drives and/or attends in an Ambulance or other Divisional vehicles for the transportation and care of sick, injured and convalescent patients, including those with infectious diseases, to and from hospitals or other destinations as directed.
•Provides casualty care according to the Ministry of Health and Long Term Care (MOHLTC) BLS Patient Care Standards for all patients encountered, under the direction of or by standing orders from a Base Hospital physician or direction from a Level 2 or Level 3 Paramedic.
•Performs Basic patient care functions according to the Basic Life Support Standards, Divisional Standard Operating Procedures and Base Hospital Medical Directives, e.g., assumes control of a patient’s ventilation by employing either self-inflating bag device or mechanical ventilator, CPR, control of hemorrhage, oxygen administration, immobilization of fractures, manual defibrillation, approved symptom relief drugs, etc. Standard life support procedures may be changed as medical standards evolve.
•Responds to the patient with the appropriate equipment based on good judgment, available information and Divisional policies and procedures.
•Monitors, observes and records changes in patient’s condition and carries out treatment as directed.
•Transfers patient from vehicle to treatment centre, and assists in transfer of patient from stretcher to examining table, cot, stretcher, bed, etc., at a treatment centre, etc. and transfers back to vehicle, etc., where necessary.
•Reports by radio or telephone to dispatch centre concerning patient status and preparation for return to Station, etc.
•Ensures that proper inventory checks of supplies and equipment are performed according to Standard Operating Policies and Procedures, and makes adjustments as required reporting any errors or omissions.
•Ensures ambulance exterior, interior, medical equipment and supplies are clean and serviceable.
•Promptly provides incident reports, accident and other related reports and forms, to the supervisor for review.
•Prepares stretchers and equipment for service and reports to dispatch when available for next assignment.
•Completes all documentation as required as per MOHLTC BLS Patient Care Standards and/or Toronto EMS Standard Operating Policies and Procedures.
•Completes any and all documentation as requested by Toronto EMS management
•Inspects ambulance and completes required check sheets.
•Carries out housekeeping duties at a Station and those duties that may be assigned in the course of providing ambulance services. Ensures access areas to Station are clean.
•Participates in research studies as required.
•Performs other related work as assigned.

Key Qualifications:

Your application must describe your qualifications as they relate to:
1.Successfully completed a MOHLTC-recognized course for Primary Care Paramedic provided by a College of Applied Arts and Technology or equivalent.
2.Successfully completed the Advanced Emergency Medical Care Assistants (A.E.M.C.A.) examination or be AEMCA pending as specified in the Ontario Ambulance Act.
3.Must be able to achieve and maintain current certification in Symptom Relief and Defibrillation under the Ontario Base Hospital Group and meet cross-certification requirements with Sunnybrook Base Hospital.
4.Must produce proof of mandatory immunization and maintain all immunizations as required and specified by the Ontario Ambulance Act.
5.Must possess a Class “F” Ontario Driver's License, or better, and meet all requirements for licence maintenance as set forth in the City of Toronto's Fleet policy and be able to qualify for the City’s equipment operating permits.
6.Must not be convicted of any crime involving moral turpitude for which a pardon has not been granted.
7.Must meet all requirements for employment as a Paramedic in Ontario as per the Ambulance Act.
8.Must not have had Driver's License suspended for two years prior to application, and not have more than three demerit points issued against his/her Ontario driver’s licence.
9.Ability to pass oral, written and/or physical examinations pertaining to procedures used in emergency patient care as set by the Division.
10.Thoroughly familiar with the Highway Traffic Act and Municipal Traffic By-laws.
11.Must be physically capable of performing required duties.
12.Must be available to work shift/weekend/overtime/on call duty.
13.Must be familiar with the Occupational Health and Safety Act and the regulations that apply to this work.

TORONTO PARAMEDIC SERVICES DOCUMENTATION REQUIREMENTS
It is your responsibility to ensure that you provide all of the required documentation listed below. You will be required to provide a copy of the document and present the ORIGINAL upon request.
Candidates with missing documentation may not be considered in the hiring process.
Note: Copies should be single-sided and free from staples or hole punches.
Due at STAGE 1 – Written Exam
 Original F Class Driver's Licence
 Original A-EMCA or College Diploma/ Expectation to Graduate letter
Due at STAGE 2 - Interviews
 Current Resume
 3 References:
Two references from a previous employer and one reference from a professional
Do not list your preceptor
 F Class Driver's Licence
 AEMCA or College Diploma/ Expectation to Graduate letter
 OASIS ID (If currently employed - for Certified applicants)
Due at STAGE 3 – Practicals
 Original Physical Agility Examination (PAE) certificate (Ability Works) or Physical Agility Assessment (PAA) certificate (Sibley) dated within 6 months of test date
 *Physician Questionnaire (A current version of the Toronto Paramedic Services' P.Q. only – ORIGINAL required)
 Include Proof of Immunizations for:
- Measles, Mumps, and Rubella
- Hepatitis B
- Varicella
- TDAP-IPV
*Yellow Immunization cards or certificates not accepted
 Valid CPR certificate (should not expire prior to first month post orientation)
 Valid Standard First Aid certificate required if not AEMCA certified (should not expire prior to first month post orientation)
 Current International Trauma Life Support (ITLS) certificate (within the last two years)
 Original Criminal Record Check (regular criminal record check by police service only) dated no earlier than 30 days prior to your Practical test
 Driver's Abstract Waiver
 Eligibility To Work Form
Due at STAGE 4 – Driver Test
 Original Driver's Abstract dated no earlier than 3 days prior to your test

STAGE 1: Written Exam
 Toronto Police College – 70 Birmingham St. Toronto
 100 multiple choice question exam utilizing Scantron cards (pencils provided). 2 hours.
 The exam is based on: The Ambulance Act, MOH BLS and ALS standards 3.1, A & P (general), The Highway Traffic Act (as it applies to ambulance), and the Occupational Health & Safety Act.
 You will be required to show your F licence and AEMCA or AEMCA pending (expectation to graduate letter) for entry to write the exam.
Casual attire permitted.

STAGE 2: Interviews
Those successful at Stage 1 will proceed to interviews. Mini Multiple Interview format. Approximately 1 hour total time. Please arrive at least a ½ hour prior to the scheduled time for any documentation processing.
Uniform or business attire.

STAGE 3: Practicals/ Lifting 
Multiple scenario format, including communication scenarios, trauma and medical, and a lifting component. You and your partner will be together for the duration. 4 hours.
 Proof of physical capability (PAA, PAE, or PAV) required prior to admittance. Your PAA, PAE, or PAV must be no older than 6 months from the date of your test.
All Documentation is required at this point. Please arrive at least a ½ hour early to process documentation.
College or allied uniform and safety shoes/boots required.

STAGE 4: Driving Test 
Current Driver’s Abstract must be presented on test date. 2 hours.
This is outdoors, dress for the conditions. Safety shoes/boots required.

STAGE 5: Base Hospital Certification 
Candidates receiving an offer of employment will be required to attend Sunnybrook Base Hospital’s certification process, including orientation, auxiliary orders and certification testing.
Candidates currently certified, in good standing, with an Ontario base hospital physician and who are currently employed as a paramedic, with a paramedic service, will be required to cross certify with Sunnybrook Base Hospital.

Toronto Paramedic Services will require proof of a valid Class F Ontario driver’s licence, and AEMCA, College Diploma or a letter of expectation to graduate for admission into the entrance exam.

Toronto Paramedic Services requires proof of a valid successful Physical Agility Evaluation (PAE) or PAV document from Ability Works or a valid Physical Agility Assessment (PAA) document from Sibley and Associates prior to STAGE 3 (Practicals). Your PAE, PAV or PAA must be no older than 6 months from the date of your test.

You must have authorized Ability Works and/or Sibley to release the “verified” results to Toronto Paramedic Services. Please contact Ability Works at www.awci.ca or Sibley at www.sibley.ca for more information.


----------



## Bass ackwards (5 Jan 2016)

I'd like to express my appreciation for you people who are taking the time to post in this thread. 

Eight years ago, the industry I was working in went belly-up and I can tell you that when it comes to trying to find a new livelihood, every source of leads is both valuable and appreciated. 

Between ex (as opposed to retired) military types and various civilians who may peruse this site, you never know who might benefit from the information posted here. Especially considering the hammering that the oil patch is taking right now.

I know first-hand how much it sucks having to pull up stakes and start over again at the bottom. It sucks even worse to have nowhere to go, so thanks again and please do keep it up. 

Edit: for spelling


----------



## mariomike (5 Jan 2016)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> I'd like to express my appreciation for you people who are taking the time to post in this thread.
> 
> Eight years ago, the industry I was working in went belly-up and I can tell you that when it comes to trying to find a new livelihood, every source of leads is both valuable and appreciated.
> 
> ...



Here are a few external job opportunities. They are open competition. ie: open to members of the public. The Relative Ability Process applies.
City of Toronto Ongoing Job Opportunities
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/searchSeekerJobAction.do?sitecode=pl435#searchResult

See also,

City of Toronto Job Opportunities
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/searchSeekerJobAction.do?sitecode=pl389##searchResult

Some may not seem like much, but they can be stepping stones into Local 416. Once in Local 416, you will have access to internal job opportunities. ie: better jobs. 
Internal job opportunities are closed to the public, and the Senior Qualified Process applies,
http://www1.toronto.ca/wps/portal/contentonly?vgnextoid=0c17b3659f054410VgnVCM10000071d60f89RCRD&vgnextchannel=c3ae1f42c1744410VgnVCM10000071d60f89RCRD


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Jan 2016)

A volunteer position but good training and contacts:

North Shore Rescue is looking for some new blood to join the team. The volunteer group is accepting applications for potential new members until Friday, Jan. 8. 

“Just through attrition, we’re starting to see a bit of turnover now so we’re really looking for a new injection of keen volunteers. To put it really simply: people who are willing to crash around in the bush and be ground-pounders. That’s what we need,” said Mike Danks, North Shore Rescue team leader. “There’s a lot of camaraderie on the team. It kind of becomes a way of life when you’ve been on the team for five years-plus,” he said. No bones about it, committing to the team requires a lot of time and flexibility in order to be present for training and rescue calls, which have a habit of coming in at the most inopportune times and lasting for hours or days, Danks said. But saving lives has a way of being addictive, Danks added. “When I first started, I was just so incredibly keen and excited when the pager went off in those days. It’s like the hunt is on, trying to find the person in need,” he said. The ideal new member is someone who not just knows the trails but is also a model hiker – someone who carries a first-aid kit and extra equipment to be able to help another hiker in need. You still get to recreate in the North Shore Mountains, Danks said, you’re just more likely to be helping carry someone on your way back out. Applications can be made through northshorerescue.com. - See more at: http://www.nsnews.com/news/north-shore-rescue-seeks-new-volunteers-1.2144044#sthash.T8pj4nE7.26G2vfkO.dpuf


----------



## mariomike (7 Jan 2016)

Engineer

Must be registered as a Professional Engineer (P.Eng.) with the Professional Engineers Ontario (PEO).

Salary/Rate $84,666.40 - $99,481.20 / Year 
Monday to Friday, 35 Hours per Week 

Closing Date 08-Jan-2016 
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2194521&page=search&external=

Not sure of their ranking system. But, going by the Sunshine List, Engineer promotes to Senior Engineer > ?


----------



## Teager (11 Feb 2016)

> MISSISSAUGA, Ontario, Feb. 10, 2016 /CNW/ -- Signarama Canada is excited to announce the launch of Opportunities for Veterans, a program that offers an established turnkey business opportunity that truly recognizes military personnel for their years of service.
> 
> Signarama is soliciting applications from veterans interested in being part of this program. The first successful applicant will have their franchise fee waived entirely, and all other qualified entrants will receive substantial savings on their fees.
> 
> ...



http://www.newswire.ca/news-releases/signarama-canada-launches-new-veteran-program-by-announcing-49500-in-savings-to-first-veteran-franchise-owner-568382011.html


----------



## mariomike (13 Feb 2016)

City of Toronto

Captain Fire Boat

Permanent, Full-Time  
Salary/Rate $48.13 - $51.87 / Hour 

Posting Date 12-Feb-2016 
Closing Date 29-Feb-2016 
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2210141&page=search&external=

Key Qualifications:
1.Secondary School education or an approved equivalent supplemented by courses and experiences.
2.Possess a Radio Operator's certificate of a restricted radio-telephone operator category.
3.Possess CIW 150 Certificate; however preference will be given to higher weight certificates.
4.Successful completion of Marine Emergency Duties and Simulated Navigation courses.
5.Experience in ship and small vessel (i.e. tug boats, etc.) handling.
6.Experience directing emergency operations and the ability to direct and oversee a crew.
7.Excellent interpersonal and communication skills along with good judgement in public and personnel relations.
8.Ability to make clear, precise decisions in accordance with established policy.
9.Ability to prepare detailed comprehensive reports and complete and maintain accurate records.
10.Knowledge of all relevant by-laws and legislation.

According to the Sunshine List, Toronto Fireboat Captains were making $129,207.57 with $846.76 in Taxable benefits.


----------



## mariomike (21 Feb 2016)

City of Toronto

AUTOMOTIVE SERVICE ADVISOR

Salary/Rate $31.37 - $34.34 / Hour 
Hours of Work (bi-weekly) 80.00 

Posting Date 19-Feb-2016 
Closing Date 04-Mar-2016 

•Receives driver reports, reviews and clarifies information for accuracy
•Conducts preliminary assessment and generates repair orders in M5
•Schedules work and monitors maintenance as per periodic maintenance (PM) and Periodic Mandatory Commercial Vehicle Inspection (PMCVI) Program and other maintenance schedules, as required
•Monitors outstanding jobs and determines priorities with Supervisor, reschedules work if necessary
•Sends repairs out for Warranty or contracted services in consultation with Supervisor
•Follows up on units waiting for parts and/or labour
•Contacts clients for scheduled, completed or other repair work issues
•Checks times and charges for accuracy and confirms with Supervisor
•Prepares daily reports including materials/equipment used, hours worked, quantities of work items completed and other relevant information
•Processes service calls including dispatching mechanics to conduct road repairs
•Arranges for external services for vehicle repair
•Maintains, enters, edits, updates and completes work orders using the computerized Maintenance System
•Works in conjunction with the Lead Hand to plan, schedule and organize shop work flow


Your application must describe your qualifications as they relate to:
1.Previous experience working in a fleet customer service environment.
2.Extensive experience in all aspects of maintenance and repair of vehicles and equipment.
3.Extensive experience using relevant computer applications (MS Word, MS Excel) and Fleet operating systems such as Asset Works, M5 or equivalent operation systems.
4.Must possess a valid Province of Ontario Driver's License, Class G, with an acceptable drivers record as per the MTO policy (non-probationary) with a drivers abstract that demonstrates the ability to obtain a Class DZ driver's license.
5.Must be eligible to qualify for the City's equipment operating permit in accordance with Fleet Safety Policy.
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2134481&page=search&external=


----------



## mariomike (13 Mar 2016)

Clean, inside work with a climate-control thermostat on the wall, and no heavy lifting.  

City of Toronto

FIREFIGHTER COMMUNICATIONS

Permanent, Full-Time

Salary/Rate $27.80 - $41.49 / Hour 

Posting Date 07-Mar-2016 
Closing Date 21-Mar-2016 

Major Responsibilities:

Under the direction of a Communications Division Captain, responsibilities for this position include the following:
•Receives emergency calls from the public and other agencies
•Quickly analyzes the information received from the caller and dispatches the required emergency vehicles
•Efficiently operates console equipment, including telephone, radio, status control and computer aided dispatch
•Follows established procedures in making calm, cool decisions as required in an emergency services environment
•Has a good working knowledge of available resources to support emergency scene operations
•Liaise with senior staff to provide situation updates
•Liaise with TFS Apparatus Command Vehicles, Police, TTC and other authorities to provide fluent situation updates
•Liaise with communications technical support and other service agencies and reports to ensure proper operation of call during response situation and to ensure continuous and efficient operation of all equipment associated with operating of communication centre

Key Qualifications:

Your application must describe your qualifications as they relate to:
1.18 years of age or older.
2.Legally entitled to work in Canada.
3.Possession of a current and valid minimum level C, CPR Certificate issued prior to the date of application submission.
4.Possession of a current and valid minimum level Standard First Aid Certificate by a WSIB approved First Aid Trainer issued no more than 1 year prior to the date of application submission
5.Must be able to work day, night and weekend rotating shifts (incl. holidays).

You must also have:
•Must be able to distinguish between colours codes for dispatch functions and must be able to hear within normal range.
•Must successfully pass psychometric testing if required.
•Must successfully pass "Criticall" communications testing.
•Accurate and efficient keyboarding skills (minimum 40 words per minute)
•Good knowledge of Toronto streets, major public buildings and general city topography.
•Must be familiar with the Occupational Health and Safety Act and the regulations that apply to this work.
•Ability to work effectively under stressful conditions.
•Excellent communication skills with ability to speak clearly, calmly and in an easily understandable manner on radio and phone.
•Problem solving and decision-making ability.
•Interpersonal/interaction skills when dealing with the public, Fire Services staff and all other levels of City personnel.
•Ability to work in team environment.
•Abiltity to work independently with minimum supervision.
•Initiative.
•Able to effectively prioritize and multi-task including handling both call taking and dispatching functions using computer aided dispatch and radio communications systems.
•Abiltiy to work and positively interact within a diverse work environment.
•Customer service skills.
•Commitment to personal and professional development and in continuing education through ongoing learning.
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2213890&page=search&external=


----------



## mariomike (10 Apr 2016)

Looks like the department is bracing for the surge after PTSD presumptive legislation passed last week,

STAFF PSYCHOLOGIST
Toronto Paramedic Services
EMERGENCY SERVICE HEADQUARTERS, 4330 DUFFERIN ST
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2222568&page=search&external=

Posting Date 29-Mar-2016 
Closing Date 12-Apr-2016


----------



## mariomike (20 Apr 2016)

City of Toronto

FIREFIGHTER MARINE ENGINEER

Posting Date 20-Apr-2016 
Closing Date 04-May-2016 

Major Responsibilities:

Reporting to the Senior Marine Engineer, the successful candidate will be responsible for the operation and maintenance of all mechanical equipment on the Toronto Fire Boats, as well as a range of related duties in support of the safe and efficient operation of the vessels. The Marine Engineer has controlling responsibility for the routine operation and maintenance of the Fire Boat engine room facilities, in compliance with relevant Transport Canada statutes.

As a member of the Mechanical Maintenance Division, the Marine Engineers are responsible for the repair, testing, maintenance scheduling, record keeping, spare unit inventory and parts inventory, of all firefighting equipment using small gasoline powered engines.

Key Qualifications:
1.Must possess a valid 3rd Class Canadian Marine Engineers Certificate (Motor).
2.Must possess a valid STCW-95-C.P.E.
3.Must provide Transport Canada CDN number with application.
4.Experience in the operation, routine maintenance and testing of marine diesel engines, steering gears, hydraulic systems, heating systems, generators, and fire pumps.
5.Experience in the operation, routine maintenance and testing of marine AC/DC systems, marine electronic equipment, and electrical/electronic system testing equipment.
6.Experience in gas and electric welding and cutting procedures for aluminum, steel, and stainless steel.
7.Experience in the repair, maintenance, and inspection of shipboard structures and architecture.
8.Experience in the repair of small gasoline powered equipment.
9.Must successfully pass the Transport Canada Medical exam.
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2227162&page=search&external=

Public Sector salary disclosure:
City of Toronto Firefighter Marine Engineer $103,136.01 Taxable Benefits $910.42
City of Toronto Captain Senior Marine Engineer $107,885.47 Taxable Benefits $1,024.24

Fire Marine Engineers are members of the Toronto Professional Firefighters Association Local 3888 IAFF.


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Apr 2016)

Check out the IPAC job board for public sector jobs across Canada:

http://www.ipac.ca/TEN-jobboard


----------



## mariomike (26 Apr 2016)

Flight Paramedics
http://www.ornge.ca/careers/Pages/FlightParamedic2.aspx

Saw one Ornge Flight Paramedic earned $164,589.78 ( with $1,909.75 in taxable benefits ) on last year's Sunshine List. ( YMMV )

Paramedics can apply for management jobs, if interested.


----------



## mariomike (27 Apr 2016)

Posting Date 27-Apr-2016
Closing Date 11-May-2016

City of Toronto 

Toronto Paramedic Services

DEPUTY CHIEF

Salary $164,801.00 - $193,629.80 / Year

Hours of Work (bi-weekly) 70.00

Reporting to the TPS Chief, this is a senior administrative, operational and leadership position, directly responsible for one of the four functional areas; TPS Operations, the Central Ambulance Communication Centre (CACC), Program Development and Service Quality or Operational Support.

Key Qualifications:
 1.A history of successful senior management experience dealing with CAD health, fleet, technical support, and materials management issues.
 2.Sound knowledge and understanding of the principles and practices of high performance paramedic services systems and the requirements of the Ambulance Act combined with considerable experience in initiating, leading and implementing proactive and progressive change in order to redesign and implement business processes, policies and strategies to facilitate improvements within critical timeframes.
 3.Considerable experience handling labour relations, leading and motivating a diverse, multi-functional workforce with a strong ability to foster teamwork, communicate a vision, engage team members, manage change and establish and operate in an environment that promotes excellence.
 4.Experience in providing strategic advice and communicating with senior management and political staff on sensitive and confidential issues including familiarity with municipal governance policies, issues, all relevant legislation, municipal programs and services.
 5.Extensive experience leading complex projects from inception through to implementation while balancing political, community and other stakeholder interests. Ability to manage competing priorities and demands in a rapidly changing environment.
 6.Highly developed human and public relations skills with the ability to communicate both orally and in writing at all levels of the organization, with various political levels and the community and develop effective working relationships with all stakeholders.
 7.Experience with financial reporting processes, including budget control, forecasting and interpreting financial reports.
 8.Excellent strategic and lateral thinking skills in combination with strong research, analytical and problem solving abilities. Ability to develop, implement, monitor and measure the achievement of Section-wide values, goals and objectives.
 9.Post secondary education in a discipline pertinent to the job function or equivalent combination of education and experience.
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2232653&page=search&external=


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 Apr 2016)

Assistant Deputy Minister, Emergency Management BC
Ministry of Transportation and Infrastructure
Victoria, BC

The Ministry of Transportation and Infrastructure plans transportation networks, provides transportation services and infrastructure, develops and implements transportation policies, leads emergency management and administers related acts and regulations as well as federal-provincial funding programs, including the Building Canada Fund.

Emergency Management BC (EMBC) is the key agency in government for emergency management activities. EMBC provides executive coordination, strategic planning, and multi-agency facilitation and strives to develop effective working relationships in an increasingly complex emergency management environment.  The overall purpose of EMBC is to increase life safety and resiliency for individuals and communities throughout British Columbia.

 Please click here to view details: http://www.ipac.ca/ADM-EmergencyManagementBC


----------



## mariomike (3 May 2016)

This may be of interest to senior members of the fire service,

( Although only one position is available at this time, TFS actually has five deputy chiefs. )

City of Toronto

DEPUTY FIRE CHIEF 

Salary $196,105.00 / Year 
Hours of Work (bi-weekly) 70.00

Posting Date 28-Apr-2016 
Closing Date 12-May-2016

Key Qualifications:
1.Post secondary education in a professional discipline pertinent to the job function combined with relevant management training and emergency services experience, or an equivalent combination of education and experience.
2.Sound knowledge and understanding of the principles and practices of the Fire Services and the requirements of the Fire Protection and Prevention Act.
3.Action oriented, possess the ability to help create a shared vision, have proven leadership abilities and be able to operate in a participatory environment.
4.Senior level management experience in the Fire Services, including administrative functions, budget preparation, project management, report writing, information technology, program development and management of supervisory staff.
5.Forward thinking, a visionary leader, results oriented, capable of implementing progressive ideas and concepts with excellent strategic and lateral thinking skills.
6.Ability to demonstrate a genuine concern and interest for the well being and professional development of staff, in an environment that encourages personnel to perform at a high level, while providing effective and efficient services for the benefit of the community.
7.Highly developed human relations skills, with the ability to effectively communicate at all senior organizational levels, and with political representatives and the media.
8.Familiarity with Ontario Statutes, including Occupational Health and Safety Act and other relevant experience with contractual obligations and corporate policies.
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2234673&page=search&external=


----------



## mariomike (6 May 2016)

This may be of interest to individuals with a background in communications. It's clean, inside work, with no heavy lifting and a thermostat on the wall,

City of Toronto

EMERGENCY MEDICAL DISPATCHER

1.Must have Grade 12 diploma or equivalent as approved by Ontario Ministry of Education.
2.Must possess current certification in CPR (C) and Standard First Aid training and maintain same throughout employment with Toronto Paramedic Services
3.Must be currently certified in Advance Emergency Medical Dispatch (EMD) by the International Academies of Emergency Dispatch (IAED) prior to job offer. Applicants who do not possess a current certification in Advance Emergency Medical Dispatch should register for a class as soon as possible. Proof of registration in an Advanced EMD certification course is required to progress to the screening process. See notes for additional information.
4.Experience and/or education required in public safety, health related fields, including but not limited to EMS, Police, and Fire Communications, Paramedicine, Nursing, Air Traffic Control, Telecommunications
5.Experience working in a customer service environment.

Saw these on the Sunshine List. ( I did not include Taxable Benefits. ) Your mileage may vary,

$113,620.10 City of Toronto Emergency Medical Dispatcher
$102,753.96 City of Toronto Senior Emergency Medical Dispatcher
$105,618.01 City of Toronto Senior Emergency Medical Dispatcher
$111,781.11 City of Toronto Senior Emergency Medical Dispatcher
$105,364.48 City of Toronto Emergency Medical Dispatcher
$100,837.57 City of Toronto Senior Emergency Medical Dispatcher
$104,491.46 City of Toronto Emergency Medical Dispatcher
$106,072.20 City of Toronto Senior Emergency Medical Dispatcher
$111,017.22 City of Toronto Senior Emergency Medical Dispatcher

EMDs are eligible for promotion to Supervisors, Commanders, and Deputy Chiefs.
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl435&jobId=2209221&page=search&external=

See also,
http://torontoparamedicservices.ca/dispatch-opportunities/


----------



## mariomike (9 May 2016)

Toronto Paramedic Services

RADIO SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR PROJECT LEAD

Salary $84,666.40 - $99,481.20 / Year 
Please note the Salary/Rate Annual reflects the 2015 rates.

Hours of Work (bi-weekly) 70.00

Posting Date 27-Apr-2016 
Closing Date 11-May-2016
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2210823&page=search&external=

1.Post-secondary education in computer science, engineering or related discipline or the approved equivalent combination of education and/or experience.
2.Experience in Systems and/or Database Administration preferably in a public safety-mission critical  telecommunications system and/or public safety two way radio system context
3.Experience in data analysis using SQL coding techniques to extract, and report upon, information, business trends, and metrics from data stored in the system databases.
4.Experience with the administration of Microsoft Active Directory (2008/2012)
5.Experience with the technical change process, from planning through implementation, ITIL/ITSM Foundation certification (an asset).
6.Experience in at least one of the following:
a.current server-based virtualization technologies
b.server administration in Windows and Linux operating systems
c.security services including firewalls, network vulnerability, antivirus software
d.producing enterprise artifacts to describe business / information / application / technology / security architectures.


----------



## mariomike (11 May 2016)

City of Toronto

FIREFIGHTER
http://www1.toronto.ca/wps/portal/contentonly?vgnextoid=7302a069d81f1410VgnVCM10000071d60f89RCRD&vgnextchannel=39103840456e1410VgnVCM10000071d60f89RCRD


----------



## mariomike (20 May 2016)

City of Toronto 

Marine Engineer

1.Must possess and be able to maintain a Certificate of Competency as a Third Class Engineer of a motor driven vessel in accordance with the regulations enforced in the Province of Ontario.
2.May be required to possess and be able to maintain an Internal Combustion Hoisting Certificate in accordance with the regulations enforced in the Province of Ontario.
3.Proven experience in operation of a marine vessel.
4.Must possess and be willing to maintain a valid Medical Certificate of Fitness and a Marine First Aid Certificate as per Transport Canada Regulations.
5.Extensive experience in the operation and maintenance of marine engine room equipment, including hoisting equipment.
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl435&jobId=2212818&page=search&external=


----------



## mariomike (2 Jun 2016)

For anyone interested in becoming a firefighter in TO this could be the ticket. 

Although, "Toronto Fire Services does not accept external transfers to any of the entry level firefighter positions", they _do_  accept internal transfers from Prevention to Operations.
You would maintain your seniority and pension, and not be competing for the precious few firefighter jobs available with civilians off the street.

( Sort of like doing an OT in the CAF ). 

City of Toronto

FIREFIGHTER FIRE PREVENTION

Posting Date 02-Jun-2016 
Closing Date 16-Jun-2016 
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2236653&page=search&external=
"Post-secondary education in Fire Protection Technology, Law and Security, Justice, Criminology or an equivalent combination of education and experience is required."


----------



## mariomike (2 Jul 2016)

City of Toronto

PLUMBER

Job Type Permanent, Full-Time  
Salary/Rate $37.24 / Hour 
Hours of Work (bi-weekly) 80.00 
Shift Information 7:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m. 
Number of Positions Open 2 
Posting Date 29-Jun-2016 
Closing Date 14-Jul-2016 
•Must possess and be able to maintain a current Certificate of Qualification as a Plumber in accordance with the regulations enforced in the Province of Ontario.
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2241602&page=search&external=

YMMV, but Plumbers are well represented on the Sunshine List. Some were making in the $150-160,000 range with shift/weekend/overtime/on call duty.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Jul 2016)

A few federal government jobs available at this link: https://senate-appointments.canada.ca/slctnPrcs.asp?lang=eng


----------



## GAP (8 Jul 2016)

Yeah, but they are sooooo  picky......


----------



## dapaterson (28 Jul 2016)

Have a green card?  The Smithsonian is looking for a Beer Scholar.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/lifestyle/wanted-smithsonian-seeking-beer-scholar-for-field-research-1.3006154


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jul 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Have a green card?  The Smithsonian is looking for a Beer Scholar.
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/lifestyle/wanted-smithsonian-seeking-beer-scholar-for-field-research-1.3006154



I was looking at that.   With over forty years experience, I thought that it would be nice to be paid for something I have been expending a fair sum of dollars on.   [


----------



## Haggis (28 Jul 2016)

The Ontario Provincial Police are on a major hiring blitz.

https://www.facebook.com/OPPCareers/


----------



## brihard (29 Jul 2016)

Haggis said:
			
		

> The Ontario Provincial Police are on a major hiring blitz.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/OPPCareers/



They're well compensated (important) and well resourced (even more important) service. Not a bad gig at all if you can get it.


----------



## mariomike (29 Jul 2016)

Saw this ( American ) article. It may, or may not, be of interest to ( current and former ) members seeking non-military employment,

1. Language
Problem: Swearing is Expected in the Military. Swearing Sets You Back in Many Civilian Fields

2. Following Orders
Problem: Enlisted Soldiers are Trained to Obey without Questioning

3. Reliance on Institutional Support
Problem: Active Service Members Don’t Provide for Themselves

4. Expectation of Respect from Civilians
Problem: Most Civilians Do Not Acknowledge Veterans’ Service

5. Treatment of Subordinates
Problem: Officers are Accustomed to Automatic Obedience

6. Reliance on Forced PT
Problem: Active Service Members Never Have to Schedule Their Exercise
http://www.highspeedlowdrag.org/6-bad-habits/


----------



## mariomike (8 Aug 2016)

ORNGE Flight Paramedic - Moosonee 
Application Deadline: August 18, 2016   

QUALIFICATIONS:
•Completion and maintenance of certification and proficiency within scope of practice in all training programs as contained in Ornge Operations/Policies & Procedures Manual;
•Possesses all qualifications and conditions as outlined in the Ambulance Act/Ontario Regulations (Part III, Qualifications of Emergency Medical Attendants and Paramedics);
•The possession of a MOHLTC Advanced Care Paramedic Certificate, is considered an asset.
•Knowledge and understanding of the obligations set forth in the following: 
◦Basic/Advanced Life Support Patient Care Standards; 
◦MOHLTC regulations governing the provision of Ambulance Services; 
◦Paramedic Medical Directives as set out by Ornge 
◦Operations/ Policies & Procedures Manual;
•Maintenance of regulatory and licensing requirements as directed by MOHLTC;
•Must be able to adhear to the Ornge uniform policy which includes wearing a respirator (N95) and other personal protective equipment as required;
•Ability to work effectively in a demanding, challenging, fast-paced transport medicine environment;
•Strong written and verbal communication skills;
•Ability to work both as part of a team and independently;
•Physical strength, coordination and manual dexterity to perform patient extrication, lifting, carrying and positioning as well as treatment.

COMPETENCIES 
•Demonstrates open and honest communication
•Is comfortable with different cultures and creating solid relationships with people who think and act differently 
•Manages conflict and disagreements appropriately
•Integrates with others across Ornge
•Systematically adopts new ways to work
•Demonstrates a high level of awareness about what is coming from above, below and beside 
•Exceptional interpersonal skills: courtesy, tact, compassion and empathy;
•Professionalism with a focus on delivering high quality transport medicine services and clinical excellence;
•Strong client service orientation.
http://www.ornge.ca/careers/Pages/FlightParamedicMoosonee.aspx


----------



## mariomike (12 Aug 2016)

City of Toronto

Fire Protection Engineer 

EMERGENCY SERVICE HEADQUARTERS, 4330 DUFFERIN ST

Permanent, Full-Time  
Salary/Rate $99,535.80 - $116,953.20 / Year 

Shift Information Monday to Friday, 35 Hours per Week 

Number of Positions Open 3 

Posting Date 08-Aug-2016 
Closing Date 01-Sep-2016 
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2238449&page=search&external=

I am very familiar with this facility.   The salary is before OT etc.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Aug 2016)

Ontario is looking for Health and Safety Inspectors

https://www.labour.gov.on.ca/english/about/jobs/recruitment.php


----------



## mariomike (18 Aug 2016)

Clean, inside work with no heavy lifting,

City of Toronto

CALL TAKER PARAMEDIC SERVICES

EMERGENCY SERVICE HEADQUARTERS, 4330 DUFFERIN ST

Salary/Rate $31.77 - $34.80 / Hour 
Hours of Work (bi-weekly) 80.00 

Posting Date 17-Aug-2016 
Closing Date 31-Aug-2016 
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2247216&page=search&external=


----------



## mariomike (20 Aug 2016)

BUS OPERATOR
WINNIPEG TRANSIT
August 2 – August 26, 2016
http://winnipegtransit.com/assets/1573/External_Job_Posting_Bus_Operator_August_2_-_August_26_2016.pdf

Also helps if you are good with your dukes!
Winnipeg bus driver in action,
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manitoba/passenger-arrested-winnipeg-transit-1.3708406


----------



## mariomike (2 Sep 2016)

City of Toronto

REFRIGERATION AIR CONDITIONING MECHANIC

Salary/Rate $36.01 / Hour 
Hours of Work (bi-weekly) 80.00 
Monday to Friday, 6:45 am to 3:15 pm, OT is sometimes required on off-hours; weekends; stat-holidays
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2247068&page=search&external=


----------



## daftandbarmy (3 Oct 2016)

9 pages of BC Government jobs here: https://search.employment.gov.bc.ca/cgi-bin/a/alljobs.cgi?page=1&order=job_id ASC


----------



## mariomike (28 Oct 2016)

This may be of interest to those with a leadership background in the fire service, 

City of Toronto

DEPUTY FIRE CHIEF 

Work Location EMERGENCY SERVICE HEADQUARTERS, 4330 DUFFERIN ST 
Job Type Permanent, Full-Time  
Salary/Rate $198,562.00 / Year 
Hours of Work (bi-weekly) 70.00 
Shift Information Monday to Friday, 35 hours per week 
Posting Date 28-Oct-2016 
Closing Date 18-Nov-2016 
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2254341&page=search&external=

Qualifications:

1.Post-secondary education in a professional discipline pertinent to the job function combined with relevant leadership / management training and experience, or an equivalent combination of education and experience;
2.Sound knowledge and understanding of the principles and practices of the modern fire service and an excellent working knowledge of all applicable legislation, regulations and statutes, including but not limited to the Fire Protection and Prevention Act, Occupational Health and Safety Act, Toronto Municipal Code, Human Rights Code, Charter of Rights and Freedoms, Provincial Offences Act and Criminal Code of Canada as they pertain to Fire Service operations, and all relevant policies, procedures and guidelines;
3.Excellent business acumen and political acuity with the demonstrated ability to effectively manage complex business units in a challenging and rapidly-changing corporate environment;
4.Is a highly skilled and adaptive leader with a demonstrated ability to build consensus;
5.Results oriented, possesses the ability to create and champion a shared vision, has proven leadership abilities and has a demonstrated ability to work collaboratively in a team environment;
6.A Forward thinking and visionary leader, capable of developing and implementing progressive ideas and concepts with excellent strategic and lateral thinking skills;
7.Demonstrates a genuine concern and interest for the well-being and success of staff, in an environment that expects personnel to perform at a high level, while providing effective and efficient services for the benefit of the community;
8.Highly developed interpersonal and communication skills, with the ability to effectively communicate at all senior organizational levels, with political representatives and with the media;
9.As a champion of inclusion, equity and diversity, embraces these principles and values in the modern fire service.


----------



## mariomike (4 Nov 2016)

City of Toronto 

Operations Firefighter

Permanent, Full-Time  
Salary/Rate $27.80 - $41.49 / Hour 

Posting Date 31-Oct-2016 
Closing Date 22-Nov-2016 

1.18 years of age or older.
2.Legally entitled to work in Canada.
3.Must possess valid Class "D" Ontario Driver’s Licence with "Z" endorsement or equivalent.
4.Successful completion of all stages (1-3) of the OFAI Candidate Testing Services (as verified by possession of CTS Certificate) prior to the date of application submission.
5.Successful completion of an IFSAC and/or Pro-Board accredited NFPA 1001 Level 1 & 2 Program along with an IFSAC and/or Pro-Board accredited NFPA 472 Program prior to the date of application submission.
6.Willingness and ability to work in extremely adverse and dangerous situations.
7.Possession of current and valid standard First Aid Certificate issued by a WSIB approved First Aid Trainer, issued no more than 1 year prior to the date of application submission.
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2250248&page=search&external=


----------



## mariomike (1 Dec 2016)

City of Toronto

Primary Care Paramedic ( PCP ) Level 1

Posting Date 28-Nov-2016 
Closing Date 19-Dec-2016 
Your application must describe your qualifications as they relate to:
1.Successfully completed a MOHLTC-recognized course for Primary Care Paramedic provided by a College of Applied Arts and Technology or equivalent.
2.Successfully completed the Advanced Emergency Medical Care Assistants (A.E.M.C.A.) examination or be AEMCA pending as specified in the Ontario Ambulance Act.
3.Must be able to achieve and maintain current certification in Symptom Relief and Defibrillation under the Ontario Base Hospital Group and meet cross-certification requirements with Sunnybrook Base Hospital.
4.Must produce proof of mandatory immunization and maintain all immunizations as required and specified by the Ontario Ambulance Act.
5.Must possess a Class “F” Ontario Driver's License, or better, and meet all requirements for licence maintenance as set forth in the City of Toronto's Fleet policy and be able to qualify for the City’s equipment operating permits.
6.Must not be convicted of any crime involving moral turpitude for which a pardon has not been granted.
7.Must meet all requirements for employment as a Paramedic in Ontario as per the Ambulance Act.
8.Must not have had Driver's License suspended for two years prior to application, and not have more than three demerit points issued against his/her Ontario driver’s licence.
9.Ability to pass oral, written and physical examinations pertaining to procedures used in emergency patient care as set by the Division.
10.Thoroughly familiar with the Highway Traffic Act and Municipal Traffic By-laws.
11.Must be physically capable of performing required duties.
12.Must be available to work rotating shift/weekend/night/overtime/on call duty in all environmental conditions.
13.Must be familiar with the Occupational Health and Safety Act and the regulations that apply to this work.

More information,
http://torontoparamedicservices.ca/paramedic-opportunities/


----------



## ModlrMike (1 Dec 2016)

It looks like the Ontario Provincial Police are recruiting:

https://www.opp.ca/index.php?id=128


----------



## mariomike (1 Dec 2016)

Anyone with MP experience who is interested in the above, it sounds like some have asked about the,

Experienced Police Officer Program

Officers currently serving or having served within the past two years with another police agency in Canada may apply directly to the OPP. 

"Canadian Military Police officers or police officers with experience outside of Canada must apply through the regular constable application process."
https://www.opp.ca/index.php?id=115&entryid=56b7bc428f94aca05828d183


----------



## mariomike (26 Feb 2017)

City of Toronto

FIRE CHIEF 

Salary/Rate $210,938.00 - $237,291.60 / Year 

Hours of Work (bi-weekly) 70.00 
Monday - Friday, 35 hours per week

Posting Date 14-Feb-2017 
Closing Date 07-Mar-2017 

Heavy Urban Search and Rescue (HUSAR) response and Chemical, Biological, Radiological, Nuclear and Explosives (CBRNE) response teams. 
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2257821&page=search&external=


----------



## mariomike (17 Mar 2018)

City of Toronto

FIREFIGHTER FIRE PREVENTION

Posting Date 05-Mar-2018 
Closing Date 19-Mar-2018 
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl389&jobId=2299293&page=search&external=

Heavy Equipment Operator (HEO) (AZ Licence Required)
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl435&jobId=2286217&page=search&external=


----------



## Teager (23 Aug 2018)

CBSA is hiring and preference is given to veterans.

https://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/job-emploi/bso-asf/hiring-embauche-eng.html


----------



## mariomike (17 Dec 2018)

I was PM'd about employment opportunities, so I will post this here. 
I won't mention the things that were important to me, because they may not be for others. 
But, if you are looking for a career that is far from routine, with guaranteed security, you may wish to consider applying for admission to a College of Applied Arts and Technology. 

Recruitment Process – Primary Care Paramedic Level 1 ( PCP )
https://www.toronto.ca/home/jobs/information-for-applicants/recruitment-initiatives/toronto-paramedic-services-careers/paramedic-jobs/

RECRUITMENT GUIDE
https://www.toronto.ca/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/978e-Toronto-Paramedic-Services-Recruitment-Guide-2019.pdf

Successful candidates who receive a conditional offer of employment will go through an Orientation process which consists of both an in-class portion during normal business hours (approximately 3 weeks) and a 6-week field mentorship portion (twenty 12 hour shifts).

This is followed by a 12 month ( can be extended to 18 months ) probation period.


----------



## mariomike (18 Mar 2019)

City of Toronto

Firefighter
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl440&jobId=2316972&page=search&external

Posting Date 02-Jan-2019

Expiry date 30-Jun-2019


----------



## Teager (28 Mar 2019)

> Generations of British and Canadian Service Members have served side-by-side for over 100 years to promote freedom and democracy around the globe. It is a rich heritage that continues even today. Jaguar Land Rover is honored to continue this tradition of service and comradery by welcoming Canadian Armed Forces Ex-Military personnel to join our ranks.
> 
> You have served with the Canadian Armed Forces’ elite – and repaired the world’s most advanced military equipment. But now you are looking for that next big challenge. Who will test you? How far can you go? If you trust your instincts, are ready to push yourself, and are willing to raise your pulse – then you have come to the right place!
> 
> The Jaguar Land Rover Canadian Ex-Military program is geared towards former members of Canadian Armed Forces with a QL5 rating.


 More at link.

http://jlrtechs.com/CANADA/exMilitary_ca.html?fbclid=IwAR1_-u86IUEmtjX2IVVHpSjWc3d48m15-LUOP7KqzjXJhQ2GwuZ_Z0huCSA


----------



## mariomike (9 May 2019)

City of Toronto - Firefighter

Expiry date 30-Jun-2019

1.18 years of age or older
2.Legally entitled to work in Canada
3.Must possess valid Ontario Driver’s Licence with DZ or equivalent
4.Successful completion of all stages (1-3) of the OAFI Candidate Testing Services (as verified by possession of a current and valid CTS Certificate) prior to the date of application submission
5.Successful completion of the NFPA 1001 Level 1 & 2 plus NFPA 472 from a recognized post-secondary institution prior to the date of application submission
6.Possession of a current and valid minimum level CPR HCP Certificate issued prior to the date of application submission
7.Possession of a current and valid minimum level Standard First Aid Certificate, issued by a WSIB approved First Aid Trainer prior to the date of application submission
https://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/seekerViewJobDetailAction.do?sitecode=pl440&jobId=2316972&page=search&external


----------



## mariomike (10 Jun 2020)

Sit down job. Clean, inside work, no heavy lifting, thermostat on the wall. Answering the phones.

Hourly Rate: $32.97 - $36.13 Please note: The salary reflects 2019 rates.
https://jobs.toronto.ca/jobsatcity/job/Toronto-CALL-TAKER-PARAMEDIC-SERVICES-ON-M2N-5V7/539996217/


----------



## mariomike (1 Dec 2020)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Sit down job. Clean, inside work, no heavy lifting, thermostat on the wall. Answering the phones.



$45 / hr for Call Receivers at Ottawa Fire,
https://app06.ottawa.ca/cgi-bin/jobs.pl?id=2020-EX-EN-53065805-01


----------



## mariomike (11 Jan 2021)

*Posting Date:* 05-Jan-2021 to 18-Jan-2021

City of Toronto - Paramedic

*Your application must describe your qualifications as they relate to:*


Successfully completed a MOHLTC-recognized course for Primary Care Paramedic provided by a College of Applied Arts and Technology or equivalent.
Successfully completed the Advanced Emergency Medical Care Assistant (AEMCA) examination or be AEMCA pending as specified in the Ontario Ambulance Act.
Must be able to achieve and maintain current certification in Symptom Relief and Defibrillation under the Ontario Base Hospital Group and/or meet cross-certification requirements with Sunnybrook Base Hospital.
Must produce proof of mandatory immunization and maintain all immunizations as required and specified by the Ontario Ambulance Act.
Must possess a Class F Ontario Driver's License, or better, and meet all requirements for licence maintenance as set forth in the City of Toronto's Fleet policy and be able to qualify for the City’s equipment operating permits.
Must not be convicted of any crime involving moral turpitude for which a pardon has not been granted.
Must meet all requirements for employment as a Paramedic in Ontario as per the Ambulance Act.
Must not have had Driver's License suspended for two years prior to application, and not have more than three demerit points issued against his/her Ontario driver’s licence.
Ability to pass oral, written and physical examinations pertaining to procedures used in emergency patient care as set by the Division.
Thoroughly familiar with the Highway Traffic Act and Municipal Traffic By-laws.
Must be physically capable of performing required duties.
Must be available to work rotating shift/weekend/night/overtime/on call duty in all environmental conditions.
Must be familiar with the Occupational Health and Safety Act and the regulations that apply to this work.
Proficiency in a second language, would be an asset.
Relevant work experience (i.e. paramedic, RN, MD, military, policing, any medical field), would be an asset.
Relevant volunteer experience (i.e. crisis, community involvement, mental health, shelters, etc.), would be an asset.


----------



## mariomike (17 Mar 2021)

Transit Operator Recruitment​


			https://www.ttc.ca/Jobs/Transit_Operator_Recruitment/index.jsp
		

This role is ideal for you if you possess:​
Minimum one to two years of face-to-face customer service experience
A non-probationary Ontario driver’s licence, Class “G” in good standing. Review our abstract requirements
A Grade 12 Ontario Secondary School Diploma (OSSD) or its recognized equivalent. Review our education requirements
A demonstrated ability to communicate effectively and courteously with the public
Experience with disability accommodation and accessibility requirements
The ability to work a flexible schedule that includes various shifts (nights, split shifts, weekends and holidays)
Large commercial vehicle driving experience is considered an asset
Professional experience working with persons with disabilities is considered an asset
In return, the TTC offers competitive wages and comprehensive benefits including:​
Healthcare and dental plans
Group life insurance
Pension plan
In-house training and career development programs
Tuition aid benefit plan


----------



## mariomike (31 Dec 2021)

*Posting Period:* 23-Dec-2021 to 11-Jan-2022
Anyone looking for clean, inside work, no heavy lifting with a thermostat on the wall may, or may not, find this of interest, if you don't mind answering telephones,









						CALL TAKER PARAMEDIC SERVICES
					

CALL TAKER PARAMEDIC SERVICES




					jobs.toronto.ca
				




*Note: *All City of Toronto employees are required to be fully vaccinated as a condition of hire in accordance with the City's Mandatory Vaccination Policy.  Candidates will be required to show proof of vaccination during the recruitment process.


----------



## mariomike (21 Jan 2022)

This may be of interest to anyone considering VIA Rail as an employer.

My father was a VIA Rail Locomotive Engineer, and it seemed like a pretty good job.






						Offers | VIA Rail
					






					career.viarail.ca
				




Application Deadline: : 2022-01-28

Hourly Rate : $66.77



> VIA Rail Canada is proud to be a military friendly employer.


----------



## mariomike (27 Mar 2022)

May be of interest to Hamilton, ON qualified applicants. 

City of Hamiltion Primary Care Paramedic Recruitment






						Primary Care Paramedic Recruitment | City of Hamilton, Ontario, Canada
					

Recruitment for part-time Primary Care Paramedics has begun. Review the information below then View Latest Jobs to apply for Job ID#17336. Paramedics are on the front-line of our health care system. They provide emergency treatment of a patient's medical condition or traumatic injuries and...




					www.hamilton.ca
				




Sunshine List shows one of their paramedics made $241,119 last year.

Not that recruits have to remain "paramedic for life", as there are promotional opportunties up to Chief.


----------



## mariomike (12 Jul 2022)

Some jobs I saw locally for external applicants. Once hired, employees can apply for internal vacancies,

Internal Affairs ( Emergency Services )








						SUPERINTENDENT PROFESSIONAL STANDARDS
					

SUPERINTENDENT PROFESSIONAL STANDARDS




					jobs.toronto.ca
				






> Reporting to the Marine Captain, the Mate will direct crews in the operation of a vessel and ensure the maintenance of the ship and safe delivery of passenger/cargo.











						MATE
					

MATE




					jobs.toronto.ca
				




Heavy Equipment Operator ( HEO )








						Heavy Equipment Operator (Tractor Trailer Driver)  (AZ Licence Required)
					

Heavy Equipment Operator (Tractor Trailer Driver)  (AZ Licence Required)




					jobs.toronto.ca
				




Firefighter








						FIREFIGHTER OPERATION
					

FIREFIGHTER OPERATION




					jobs.toronto.ca
				




Truck and Coach Technician








						AUTOMOTIVE MECHANIC 2 (310T TRUCK AND COACH TECHNICIAN)
					

AUTOMOTIVE MECHANIC 2 (310T TRUCK AND COACH TECHNICIAN)




					jobs.toronto.ca
				




That's just a sampling. Lots more here,








						Jobs at the City
					

The City of Toronto – a great place to work!




					jobs.toronto.ca
				




VIA Rail Locomotive Engineer
Hourly Rate : 66.77





						Offers | VIA Rail
					






					career.viarail.ca
				




Air Canada Flight Attendant








						Flight Attendants in ,  - Air Canada
					

Flight Attendants in ,  - Air Canada




					careers.aircanada.com


----------



## mariomike (4 Nov 2022)

COORDINATOR OFFICE OF EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT​
Emergency, Fire and Paramedics Services









						COORDINATOR OFFICE OF EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT
					

COORDINATOR OFFICE OF EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT




					jobs.toronto.ca
				




Closing date: 7-November-2022



> All City of Toronto employees are required to be fully vaccinated as a condition of hire in accordance with the City's Mandatory Vaccination Policy. Candidates will be required to show proof of vaccination during the recruitment process.


----------



## mariomike (2 Dec 2022)

This may be of interest to people who wish to "advance the Division's mental health strategy and promote wellness and resiliency programming with the goal of improving overall psychological health and wellness."

SUPERINTENDENT PSYCHOLOGICAL HEALTH & WELLNESS​
*Job ID:* 30202
*Job Category: *Health Services
*Division & Section: *Toronto Paramedic Services, Program Development & Professional Standards
*Work Location: *EMS Headquarters, 4330 Dufferin Street, Toronto
*Job Type & Duration: *Full-time, Permanent Vacancy
*Salary: *$96,569.20 - $113,440.60, TM5228, Wage Grade 7
*Shift Information:* Monday to Friday, 35 hours per week
*Affiliation:* Non-Union
*Number of Positions Open:* 1
*Posting Period:* 18-NOV-2022 to 04-DEC-2022









						SUPERINTENDENT PSYCHOLOGICAL HEALTH & WELLNESS
					

SUPERINTENDENT PSYCHOLOGICAL HEALTH & WELLNESS




					jobs.toronto.ca


----------

